# AMD Catalyst 13.1 WHQL Drivers Released



## btarunr (Jan 18, 2013)

AMD posted its first major release of the Catalyst software suite for this year, Catalyst 13.1 WHQL. Much along the lines of its 12.11 "Never Settle" driver, the new 13.1 WHQL brings performance enhancements for a boatload of games, targeting Radeon HD 7000 series GPUs based on the Graphics CoreNext (GCN) architecture. We know that AMD is yet to unlock the full potential of GCN, and 13.1 WHQL appears to be a step in that direction. In addition to performance enhancements and fixes, AMD introduced a new 3D settings and profile management user interface within Catalyst Control Center (CCC).

*DOWNLOAD:* AMD Catalyst 13.1 WHQL for Windows 8/7/Vista 64-bit, Windows 8/7/Vista 32-bit, Windows XP 32-bit, Windows XP 64-bit

A slice of the change-log follows.



*Performance Highlights of AMD Catalyst 13.1 (vs. AMD Catalyst 12.10): Includes all of the performance improvements found in AMD Catalyst 12.11 Beta 11* 
Performance gains seen on the entire AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series, with all game being tested at high / extreme / ultra levels: 
Enhanced performance in Far Cry 3 (up to 25% with 8xMSAA, SSAO enabled @ 1600p, and up to 15% with 8xMSAA, HDAO enabled @1600p) (AMD Catalyst 12.11 CAP2 must also be installed)
Enhanced AMD CrossFire scaling performance in Call of Duty Black Ops 2
Up to 10%-15% more performance in Battlefield 3 in most cases
More than 20% in certain missions and sequences (Comrades)
Up to 7% more performance in Metro 2033
Up to 10% more performance in DiRT Showdown
Up to 8% more performance in Sleeping Dogs
Up to 12% more performance in Civilization V
Up to 10% more performance in StarCraft II
Up to 8% more performance in Sniper Elite: V2
Up to 5% more performance in Max Payne 3
AMD Catalyst Mobility 7970M performance for AMD Enduro technology supported platforms has been improved for DirectX 9, DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 applications: 
3DMark 06 - Up to 6%
3DMark Vantage - Up to 15%
3DMark 11 - Up to 12%
AvP - Up to 11%
Battlefield 3 - Up to 25%
Call of Duty: Black Ops - Up to 13%
Crysis 2: Up to 45%
DiRT Showdown - Up to 62%
ETQW - Up to 8%
Hard Reset - Up to 8%
Just Cause 2 - Up to 90%
Mafia 2 - Up to 40%
The Chronicles of Riddick - Up to 4%
Shogun 2 - Up to 56%
StarCraft 2 - Up to 25%
Skyrim - Up to 45%
Sniper Elite V2 - Up to 60%
Tom Clancy's HAWX - Up to 56%
Unigine Heaven - Up to 33%
Wolfenstein - Up to 9%
Resolved Issues for the Windows 8 / Windows 7 Operating Systems:
This section provides information on resolved known issues in this release of the AMD Catalyst 13.1 software suite. 
A sporadic system hang encountered with a single AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series GPU seen on X58 and X79 chipsets.
An intermittent hang encountered with AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series GPUs in an AMD CrossFire + Eyefinity setup.
Missing fonts in XBMC
No video found in Media Player Classic Home Cinema when using full or half floating point processing
Skyrim lighting (missing a lighting pass) for the AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
Skyrim cloud corruption experience in various in game locations
A hang playing Dishonored on the AMD Radeon HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series
Engine and memory clocks running too high when the GPU is idle.
GPU activity runs at lower values than expected seen on the AMD Radeon HD 7870.
Corruption seen in Darkness 2 and Carrier Command when using AMD CrossFire configurations
Adobe Premier Pro CS6 may fail to launch
Hang experienced with AMD Crossfire and Eyefinity enabled on X58 and X78 chipsets
Corel PaintShop Pro X3 - Hangs at the "Initializing Command Manager" window
Company of Heroes 2 - display corruption experienced when AA is enabled in the AMD Catalyst Control Center
Cyberlink Powerdirector 10 crashes intermittently.
Company of Heroes : Tales of Valor - Flickering experienced when AA is disabled
Max Payne 3 - Flickering experienced in DirectX 9 mode with forced AA enabled
Cyberlink PoweDVD 10 - crashes intermittently
VLC - Green texture corruption seen in 720p MPEG2 video clips
Black screen encountered when "Alternate DVI mode" is enabled in the AMD Catalyst Control Center
Green display corruption seen in Skype webcam video

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just installed on my Win7 disk, will try in Win8 as well and see if it resolves any issues I was having.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 18, 2013)

I will give them a try on rigs this weekend.


----------



## BigMack70 (Jan 18, 2013)

These look an awful lot like the 12.11 betas wrapped up in a shiny WHQL package... I'll wait for the 13.2 betas where the interesting stuff is happening with frame latency improvements


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 18, 2013)

I saw the links up before this post and decided to try it out since I was still running 12.8.

As soon as I did anything with afterburner I started getting scrambled lines just scrolling in a browser.

Back at 12.8 and happy.  Usually I don't have problems with these upgrades so a little surprised.


----------



## Primalz (Jan 18, 2013)

Well farcry 3 & bf3 seem to be a few fps better then 12.10s for me anyways and i got 6970


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 18, 2013)

So far so good, I'll post any issues if encountered.

EDIT: Get the exact same bench mark scores. Video is beautifully crisp and vibrant with no messing with the video settings.

All in all so far I'm liking this driver. I think AMD did a wise thing by pumping out a driver less often with greater results


----------



## rick21_wlr (Jan 18, 2013)

is this work for amd switchable graphic card on windows8?
the latest driver had an issue on it.


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally! No more random lag from X58!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 18, 2013)

Afaik, these are 12.11 drivers with whql. I just installed and am running 3d11 to see if it shows a boost.
Edit. Went from 10998 to 11087. The previous score was with 12.11


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 18, 2013)

Trying right now.


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 18, 2013)

As a person who benchmark GPUs...


*YES! REDEMPTION! The wait is over for the stupid WHQL*


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 18, 2013)

dj-electric said:


> as a person who benchmark gpus...
> 
> 
> *yes! Redemption! The wait is over for the stupid whql*



+1


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 18, 2013)

This is callousness! No more improvements for 5xxx generation???


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2013)

Any BOINC crunchers try this driver out yet?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 18, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Any BOINC crunchers try this driver out yet?



Yes


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jan 18, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> I saw the links up before this post and decided to try it out since I was still running 12.8.
> 
> As soon as I did anything with afterburner I started getting scrambled lines just scrolling in a browser.
> 
> Back at 12.8 and happy.  Usually I don't have problems with these upgrades so a little surprised.



You're not the only one. If you set the clocks/V back to default, then it stops. This actually started in the 12.10s.
But I have a 7950 and 990 chipset  Flashing the bios won't fix it, either.


----------



## Richard Shepherdson (Jan 18, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> You're not the only one. If you set the clocks/V back to default, then it stops. This actually started in the 12.10s.
> But I have a 7950 and 990 chipset  Flashing the bios won't fix it, either.



This sounds like the problem I've been having, try to OC at all with TRIXX or Afterburner and screen flashes when ever I open windows close windows etc. seems like the mem is repeatedly changing clocks rather than a fixed value.

HD 6850 toxic by the way.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 18, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> This is callousness! No more support for 5xxx generation???


Support? Yes.
Improvements? No. EDIT: (or maybe some bug squashing)


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2013)

Downloading now...


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 18, 2013)

Downloading complete. Didn't notice any difference in my HD6770.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 18, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Support? Yes.
> Improvements? No. EDIT: (or maybe some bug squashing)



Indeed. Edited my post.


----------



## N3M3515 (Jan 18, 2013)

W1z, will we see a performance review of this drivers?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 18, 2013)

N3M3515 said:


> W1z, will we see a performance review of this drivers?



not sure yet. it seems they bring mostly whql and no additional improvements over 12.11


----------



## ironwolf (Jan 18, 2013)

btarunr said:


> the new 13.11 WHQL


News from the future?   Can I borrow the time machine.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 18, 2013)

Still no CFX improvements in PlanetSide2? Really? It's BS that I have to disable CFX to get playable framerates in PS2.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 18, 2013)

If there are no more optimisations for the 6xxx series, I think i will stick to 12.11 i currently have installed.

Its the last update where ARMA II doesnt artifact and glitch the fuck out when in crossfire - Orcs Must Die 2 doesnt like crossfire though and it crashes the game. had to set up an individual profile for the game to disable crossfire before launching.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 18, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> This is callousness! No more improvements for 5xxx generation???



Maybe there is no more performance to tap in the old architecture. And, hey, I realize we all don't live where there is hardware available up the wazoo nor have money falling out of our pockets but it's not like you have to spend $400+ to have a decent GPU that isn't getting outdated.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 18, 2013)

People with old cards will still update even though there is no reason too, then will still complain when the new drivers cause issues with their older hardware. 5XXX series are two generations old, and have reached the peak of their performance ability, unless there is a specific game issue you are having don't update drivers.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 18, 2013)

Apparently uninstalling the 12.11 Beta11 drivers on my Win8 disk decided to make Windows perma-BSOD, perform automatic disk repair and screw over my separate Win7 disk's file system (BOOTMGR is missing) as well as Win8 not getting to the login screen even with the 7950 removed. FML.

Good news is that I have a system image of the Win7 disk that I took a day before. Bad news is I didn't have a Win7 recovery disk burnt so I have to burn one now at work and try to recover my computer now...


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 18, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Maybe there is no more performance to tap in the old architecture. And, hey, I realize we all don't live where there is hardware available up the wazoo nor have money falling out of our pockets but it's not like you have to spend $400+ to have a decent GPU that isn't getting outdated.



I have a 5870 crossed with a 5850. You tell me if is worth investing into a new card  
Especially when I can play ALL existing games with only 1 card with no major issues. (50% of games don't work on this CF anyways...)


----------



## X800 (Jan 18, 2013)

Theese drivers dont eork on my rig.I cant get the catalystcontrolcenter to load at all back to the betas that worked.


----------



## X800 (Jan 18, 2013)

I found theese will them out http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/amd_catalyst_13_2_beta_download.html


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2013)

My  3Dmak 11 score jumped almost 400 points P8582 after 13.1 install

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5614834


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 19, 2013)

Finally after 3 months... I always wait on WHQL.
I have 5870 too, card can play almost all games, but about 10 games I keep for new graphic, best games I didn't try at all, like BF3, Far Cry 3, Borderland 2, Medal of Honor last,....
Because of that card work with 100% and fan is absolutely crazy I can't hear my self... Next is H220 is 680 Classified HC no more pain for me. I decide to sell H100 when H220 show up and I have loop for 140$ + 4x NEW Gentle Typhoon AP-45 2150 RPM from frozencpu....
I don't see improvement in scores.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jan 19, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Apparently uninstalling the 12.11 Beta11 drivers on my Win8 disk decided to make Windows perma-BSOD, perform automatic disk repair and screw over my separate Win7 disk's file system (BOOTMGR is missing) as well as Win8 not getting to the login screen even with the 7950 removed. FML.
> 
> Good news is that I have a system image of the Win7 disk that I took a day before. Bad news is I didn't have a Win7 recovery disk burnt so I have to burn one now at work and try to recover my computer now...



I assume you have a win7 install dvd? It works just the same. BTW, you can just use bootsect.exe on the dvd to rebuild the boot sector and loader (since the built in auto repair is junk).

Welcome to windows 8. You have now experienced the lies of the win8 lovers. 
I couldn't even use it when testing. Immediately upon installing vid driver the screen would just blink off/on with AMD and Nvidia cards. Safe mode didn't work - at all. What a pile of shit!


Speaking of the driver itself, I can't download it without it being corrupted. edit: DE server worked, but not the others...


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 19, 2013)

X800 said:


> I found theese will them out http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/amd_catalyst_13_2_beta_download.html



Dang! Leakage...


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 19, 2013)

I am having a HD 6670 DDR3, for which these drivers do not bring any improvements, right?


----------



## X800 (Jan 19, 2013)

The driver on guru3d is the betas 13.2 with framerate fix.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2013)

the most exciting thing for me is that company of heroes 2 is in the list 


GIMME DAT GAME


----------



## Super XP (Jan 19, 2013)

It don't have to be on the list to see some sort of improvement. The same for older cards, theoretically if you want max performance, upgrade regardless how old your card is.

I'm running 12.11, should I upgrade to this 13.1? Running my trusty HD 6970


----------



## Roph (Jan 19, 2013)

Still no VCE support for 7xxx cards?

Kinda sad that I'm still here with a hardware general H.264 encoder in my 7770 that I can't use :|


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 19, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> You're not the only one. If you set the clocks/V back to default, then it stops. This actually started in the 12.10s.
> But I have a 7950 and 990 chipset  Flashing the bios won't fix it, either.





Richard Shepherdson said:


> This sounds like the problem I've been having, try to OC at all with TRIXX or Afterburner and screen flashes when ever I open windows close windows etc. seems like the mem is repeatedly changing clocks rather than a fixed value.
> 
> HD 6850 toxic by the way.



Thanks for the info guys.  Was thinking it might be my card, so it's interesting to hear other having the same issue.

Mine is a HD 6950.  Tried a complete wipe of Catalyst and then install again, but same result.

Going to keep it for a bit and fiddle with afterburner.  Perhaps a different overclock will work.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 19, 2013)

hi,

i tried these on my old rig with a 4870x2 , System crashed at VGA Init.....
used DriverSweeper by Guru3D.com Link
to get finally rid of all driver binarys since uninstall & co didn´t helped and still left System in unusable state. 

rolled back to 12.6 since all newer are related to HD5000+ models


----------



## Primalz (Jan 19, 2013)

My 3dmark 11 score is slightly better with 13.1 & haven't tried heaven 3.0 yet. also the infamous frame stuttering seems to be gone in 3dmark11 and in farcry3 and BF3, SC2 on my rig... Anyone else confirm with 6900 series. Or am i just under a placebo effect from new drivers.


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Jan 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> .
> [*]Skyrim lighting (missing a lighting pass) for the AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series


this bug isn't fixed come on AMD :shadedshu
HD7950


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 19, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> hi,
> 
> i tried these on my old rig with a 4870x2 , System crashed at VGA Init.....
> used DriverSweeper by Guru3D.com Link
> ...



Driver support for 4xxx is discontinued after 12.6 so dont use any other driver.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2013)

SetsunaFZero said:


> this bug isn't fixed come on AMD :shadedshu
> HD7950



Working fine here. 

Only complaint I had about the 12.11 beta's was very occasional 2d flickering. 13.1's seemed to have fixed that as well.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 19, 2013)

erocker said:


> Working fine here.
> 
> Only complaint I had about the 12.11 beta's was very occasional 2d flickering. 13.1's seemed to have fixed that as well.



+1.

My semi-stable card crashes faster with these drivers, and my good card works great. Maybe now they'll actually fix the card, this is the second RMA in two months on the same card.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 19, 2013)

Forget the drivers. Are the new CAP Profiles still good for older generations, for CF I mean?


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Forget the drivers. Are the new CAP Profiles still good for older generations, for CF I mean?



Use the latest CAP with these drivers.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 19, 2013)

This is so much better than a BSOD that fucks up motherboard BIOSes:







Thank you, AMD. 

Seriously. You have no idea how bad previous version were unless you've had some specific hardware/software combos. WHQL certification only really means that driver crash will not cause BSOD, and for once, this is true. I can no longer replicate the problem, 4 fucked up boards later. THANK GOD.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 19, 2013)

axis007 said:


> My 3dmark 11 score is slightly better with 13.1 & haven't tried heaven 3.0 yet. also the infamous frame stuttering seems to be gone in 3dmark11 and in farcry3 and BF3, SC2 on my rig... Anyone else confirm with 6900 series. Or am i just under a placebo effect from new drivers.



From which version did you upgrade from?

Should I upgrade too?  Running a 6870.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, back at 12.8 again.  Can't touch overclocking at all with new driver. :shadedshu

This is the kind of thing that could make me switch to nvidia.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 19, 2013)

Anybody else having issues with the HDMI audio install? Using a 6950.


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 19, 2013)

Ive been running it with my 7950,no issues so far.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 19, 2013)

I had issues last night with the HDMI audio when trying to un-install this driver. I used the AMD Catalyst Uninstall Utility:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178948
Then tried to install the 12.10 drivers and I kept getting an error message about the HDMI audio drivers. Used Driver Sweeper and same thing. I think (can't remember as it was getting real late and a few too many drinks) that I went into the Device Manager and disabled from there. Finally was able then to re-install the 12.10 drivers.

The reason I switched back is because my system would re-start frequently while running BOINC (all 3 GPU's). I did not have this issue with 12.10 at the same settings. Yes the GPU's were overclocked to 1100 on the core.




There was no BSOD, the computer just shut down and re-booted.

Since I re-installed 12.10 the computer has not shut down once and this is with the same overclock


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Anybody else having issues with the HDMI audio install? Using a 6950.



Download the drivers from AMD's site again: www.amd.com

Info as to why: https://twitter.com/CatalystCreator


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

james888 said:


> Afaik, these are 12.11 drivers with whql. I just installed and am running 3d11 to see if it shows a boost.
> Edit. Went from 10998 to 11087. The previous score was with 12.11


Not exactly, from what I have gleaned from some forums, there may be some additional tweaks over 12.11 Beta11. Some have reported improved fluidity over the Beta driver in games. Unlike 13.2Beta driver, 13.1 WHQL driver requires 12.11 CAP2 to be installed for CF users, although some have suggest that single GPU users install it as well.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 19, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> Not exactly, from what I have gleaned from some forums, there may be some additional tweaks over 12.11 Beta11. Some have reported improved fluidity over the Beta driver in games. Unlike 13.2Beta driver, 13.1 WHQL driver requires 12.11 CAP2 to be installed for CF users, although some have suggest that single GPU users install it as well.


I know it is different now from experience. Suprisingly I got 1000 point gain in 3dmark11 from 12.11 beta 8 to 13.1.


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 20, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Well, back at 12.8 again.  Can't touch overclocking at all with new driver. :shadedshu
> 
> This is the kind of thing that could make me switch to nvidia.



Have you tried to install the driver ONLY, without installing CCC and CAP profiles? (Also you may need HDMI/DP driver if you use one of these)

I am running my 7970 without the CCC and it is so much better without... no crashes no bugs no misconfigured games... I really dont know why ppl with 1 GPU actually use CCC...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> Have you tried to install the driver ONLY, without installing CCC and CAP profiles? (Also you may need HDMI/DP driver if you use one of these)
> 
> I am running my 7970 without the CCC and it is so much better without... no crashes no bugs no misconfigured games... I really dont know why ppl with 1 GPU actually use CCC...



usually it solves those problems, not causes it.

i guess its worth a try for troubleshooting. (not for me tho, crossfire)


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 20, 2013)

PFFFF I tried to benchmark with 13.1 and 3dMark11 gets stuck (AMD driver stops responding) when the card is clocked to anything above 1050/1450... thats like 75mhz lower than with 12.11


----------



## tehehe (Jan 20, 2013)

Jump map in Faster Than Light is missing in 13.1. Was working in earlier driver,


----------



## Techtu (Jan 20, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> Ive been running it with my 7950,no issues so far.



I'm unable to install on my 7950.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 20, 2013)

Techtu said:


> I'm unable to install on my 7950.



More details? I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Techtu (Jan 20, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> More details? I haven't tried yet.



Well I get this error message

"Driver Install: the driver package does not specify a hardware identifier".

I really couldn't tell you much more


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 20, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> Have you tried to install the driver ONLY, without installing CCC and CAP profiles? (Also you may need HDMI/DP driver if you use one of these)
> 
> I am running my 7970 without the CCC and it is so much better without... no crashes no bugs no misconfigured games... I really dont know why ppl with 1 GPU actually use CCC...



Interesting. I had thought about trying that.  

But then I how do you control the 3D settings?

I guess then you are limited to whatever settings the game has?


----------



## ZakkWylde (Jan 20, 2013)

Running 13.1 on my 7950, no problems at all thus far.


----------



## Techtu (Jan 21, 2013)

ZakkWylde said:


> Running 13.1 on my 7950, no problems at all thus far.



How did you go about installing? I'd like a step by step guide as I'm still have trouble.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Jan 21, 2013)

Nothing special at all, just uninstalled the old driver through windows (programs and features). Reboot, install 13.1. Reboot once more. Benchmark


----------



## Techtu (Jan 22, 2013)

ZakkWylde said:


> Nothing special at all, just uninstalled the old driver through windows (programs and features). Reboot, install 13.1. Reboot once more. Benchmark



Hmm,  


This will not get the better of me.


----------



## TheButcherNL (Jan 22, 2013)

Tried both 13.1 and 13.2 beta on my HD6950, but went back to 12.11 beta 11, they gave me better performance in Fifa 12 and BF3.
Sometimes was stuttering a bit, but not with the 12.11's.

cyaburg


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 22, 2013)

Well someting has changed with Saints Row 3.
The 12.11 Beta 11 had a very slight stutter to it which appeared to be from rendering up coming objects and textures.

Seems to be none of that with these drivers so there may have been some other things they worked on rather than releasing the 12.11 Beta 11 as WHQL.


----------



## Techtu (Jan 24, 2013)

I still can't get the driver to recognise my card, what the hell is wrong


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 24, 2013)

Techtu said:


> I still can't get the driver to recognise my card, what the hell is wrong



This is what happened to me after using crappy Drive Sweeper or similar. Had to re-install Windows...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2013)

yeah dont use driver sweeper programs, except as a last resort before a format. they do bad things.


----------



## Techtu (Jan 25, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> This is what happened to me after using crappy Drive Sweeper or similar. Had to re-install Windows...



I finally found a way around it, not really sure what part of it actually got it to work but it works! 

I think it was uninstalling a Windows update I had issues with over the past couple of weeks and disabling the automatic Windows driver updating. Not quite sure why either one of these or even both of these together would of worked for me but hey ho, Windows 8 for you...

On another note, I scored 360 points less with the new driver over the 12.10 in 3Dmark 11?


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 25, 2013)

Working great with my 7870's and my 5970
7870's seem to run a few degrees cooler on 13.1

No frame rate improvement on the 5970 but it still run's stable.


----------



## narf (May 2, 2013)

*Keeps ruining my Windows 8 installation*

Once in a while on shutdown CCC.exe crashes. I have this .NET broadcasting message that tells me that an unknown application caused a problem. Up to this point the system (Windows 8 Pro) is still fully functional. However as soon as I click the "OK" button, Windows 8 goes BSOD.

And after reboot I'm stuck in an infinite automatic repair mode which for a second shows that is is checking my hard drives for errors but immediately reboots. 10 times, 20 times... it just keeps going. I then have to insert my Win8 installation media. Unfortunately not to recover anything but to re-install windows once again. The whole system drive (C is completely empty. No windows 8 installation can be found there anymore.

I cannot forcefully reproduce this error but it surely appears frequently. Last time today. And yesterday and before that two weeks ago. So basically I have two options - either use Windows 7 again or use another display driver. Unfortunately I need CCC because otherwise my old school HD 4850 board makes hell of a noise... and the fan speed is always fluctuating which really really drives you mad.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2013)

narf: 13.4 is out, why not update and try those? no ones posted in this thread since january.


----------



## narf (May 2, 2013)

13.4 is still beta so i considered this to still be an active thread. And I have Win8 only for a couple of weeks now.

Anyway im sorry i will find a better place to post to


----------



## Random Murderer (May 2, 2013)

narf said:


> 13.4 is still beta so i considered this to still be an active thread. And I have Win8 only for a couple of weeks now.
> 
> Anyway im sorry i will find a better place to post to



13.4 is WHQL. 13.5 is beta.


----------

